# Tivo Clear and Erase



## jclj2005 (Sep 8, 2006)

hi i am new here but have gotten alot of help by looking around for the last 6 months and have a question i have a series 1 tivo philips hdr 112 i upgraded the drives to 131 hours of recording time and now i got the bash promt working and now got the tivonet card and now have tivo ftp and tivo web running now my question is this if i did a clear and erase everything will i lose all the work that i have done thanks for all your help


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, you wi11 1oose it a11.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

chris22 said:


> Yes, you wi11 1oose it a11.


WRONG. Clear and delete everything wipes programming, season passes, thumbs, guide data, and the DiskConfiguration key...but not hacks.


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

Where do you gert that.

I just did a C&DE on my HDVR2 (test tivo) and when it was done, My hacks were gone. no network access and no Music and Photos option.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

chris22 said:


> Where do you gert that.
> 
> I just did a C&DE on my HDVR2 (test tivo) and when it was done, My hacks were gone. no network access and no Music and Photos option.


Dunno what to tell you. When I've done it, it's wiped out all the MFS stuff but hasn't undone my hacks.


----------



## jclj2005 (Sep 8, 2006)

also will The Zipper work on series one with 3.0 software as i type this i am clearing and erasing everyhting to see what happens whats the worst it deletes everything i will just have to put it back in


----------



## jclj2005 (Sep 8, 2006)

well i just did it and all my hacks are still there thx guys


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Looks like it did wipe the '.' key from your keyboard, unfortunately.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

jclj2005 said:


> also will The Zipper work on series one with 3.0 software


no


----------

